# ambrosia walnut?



## rob3232 (Oct 4, 2013)

Well to start out I have only seen this a few times. I thought wormy but now I am not sure? The tunnels go from the outer part of the tree to the pith with little deviation. Seems like it is the same in ambrosia maples?
All coments welcome
Here are some picts.
[attachment=32103][attachment=32104]
[attachment=32105]

End grain 
[attachment=32106]
Thanks in advance,
Rob


----------



## jimmyjames (Oct 4, 2013)

Man it sure does look like ambrosia beetles, you can even see the streaks but they are light since walnut is so dark to begin with, I've cut walnut with beetle holes in it but looks like they do any turn and leave the second they hit the sapwood....


----------

